# Vt reopens last highway destroyed by Irene



## legalskier (Dec 29, 2011)

_After hundreds of thousands of tons of rock were hauled out and tens of thousands of man-hours were spent, Vermont celebrated the completion of the biggest single engineering challenge following the flooding from the remnants of Hurricane Irene.
Just in time for the new year, and four months after the storm hit, Route 107 between Bethel and Stockbridge was reopened Thursday. The state highway, a major east-west thoroughfare, is the last to reopen after being closed by flooding._
Read more: http://www.pantagraph.com/content/tncms/live/bgdailynews.com /news/national/vt-reopens-last-highway-destroyed-by-irene/article_2c6189b8-896f-5ee6-8cf2-3af72334292b.html#ixzz1hzIkDkvi

Woohoo!
:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2011)

Great construction job, if it happened in NYC it might be completely done by the year 2020


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 30, 2011)

Amazing job by all those involved for such a complex project.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

Good to see they were able to get such a huge project done so quick. Also the mild winter so far probably helped them out tremendously.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 30, 2011)

That is great work...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2011)

And to think that I was one of the last folks to drive that stretch of road...and wisely turned around during the storm.


----------

